# Agility Trial Vids - one fast Corgi and a good Black Dog!



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Whimsy's 2nd OA leg and 1st OAJ leg:




 
Ziggy's first NA and NAJ legs:




 
This was Ziggy's first AKC trial, he ran both days but knocked bars caused NQs on his first day. My husband did most of his training and trialed him in CPE some but he's a rather hard dog for a beginner - a challenge for me too! I need to work on tightening up his turns and decreasing the frantic behavior, especially with the weave poles (which he feels are no fun because he has to slow down to do them). 

Whimsy still has some things we need to work on but I'm really happy with where she is for her age. I baby sat the contacts and weaves more than I eventually want to, the contacts for training purposes and the weaves because she isn't 100% on 12 yet (obvious from her last pole popout - gotta love the judge's reaction!). She is so much fun to run and always has a great attitude


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Haha! Those runs are great! I really liked the rear crosses on both- seems like both dogs are OK with you crossing behind without much turning or looking. That seemed great. Whimsy's drive into the tunnel in the JWW run looked awesome; I wish my dog enjoyed tunnels more. And lastly, Ziggy's flyby looking into the camera at the end of the JWW course was hilarious! Nice runs!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great runs! Interesting that despite the difference in the length of the 2 different dogs legs.... they both seem to tear around the course!

Your times must be very good when you are clean, bet you'll not only be Q'ing but getting all those red and blue ribbons!


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

I was laughing the whole time watching Ziggy run. He seems just so happy!! Agility is so intimidating to me, so :thumbup: to you guys!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Klamari said:


> I was laughing the whole time watching Ziggy run. He seems just so happy!! Agility is so intimidating to me, so :thumbup: to you guys!


Don't be intimidated! Really!

Anyone who loves their dog, and then finds a good place to train, can start up agility. And most of these people can at least start up trialing! It's amazing how smart our dogs are and how well we can ALL do with some great instruction!


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks! They're both very fun dogs to run. We brought home some blue ribbons and a red one for our Q runs 

Our Flyball work over the winter really helped to further developed Whim's drive to the tunnel. It was good practice for working away as well. Cross training is fun!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Is Whimsy your Belgian? Ziggy looked like he had a blast!

Awesome videos!!


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Is Whimsy your Belgian? Ziggy looked like he had a blast!
> 
> Awesome videos!!



Thanks! Whimsy is my youngest Belgian, she's about 2 1/2 years old. My GSD is 13 1/2 now, hard as it is to believe.


----------

